
Firefox Photon Design System - hit8run
http://design.firefox.com/photon/welcome.html
======
hit8run
Just learned about the new Firefox Design Language. Read through it and find
it quite interesting. I wonder if they are planning on releasing a css
framework or something similar that has their ruleset/colors included.

~~~
lioeters
They do have colors from this design system published as a package:
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/photon-
colors](https://www.npmjs.com/package/photon-colors)

A number of other related repos under this org:
[https://github.com/FirefoxUX](https://github.com/FirefoxUX)

